# Ace Airstream 630EW 2007 Bike rack



## William Turner (Sep 4, 2020)

Can any one help trying to find a diagram of the bike rack point on the back, so that I can purchase the correct rack for my motorhome


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi William, welcome to the forum.

Have you tried contacting the Swift Group? https://www.swiftgroup.co.uk/about/contact-us


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

If you look in Google images, there are pictures of that model, several of which have bike racks fitted.


----------

